# TivoTransfer.exe leak- / Old guy dev camp



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

If you don't have the cycles to fix the leak in TivoTransfer, then at least kill the process and restart it from TivoDesktop after a few transfers. 

Novices are simply going to stop using Desktop "because it slows down their CPU". Reason why? Jeez- Taskman tells me TivoTransfer has sucked up a half gig of memory, with the K's still creeping up. Ok- whatever. I've watched this since the 1.0 tivotransfer, but now You are now up to 1.3 without at least putting in the a fix to kill the process and restart it? Come on. Not everyone reboots every day.

If you want to get fancy, then have it periodically re-init itself- purge all handles to memory.

Look- you want to set up an old folks developers camp where broken down engineers can stop by for a month and fix your low priority code for you? I'm game.


----------



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

Agreed. I don't want to reboot my PC, but reboot I must, because of this. Elsewhere in here, someone wrote a script to restart all the Tivo desktop software after it's been brought down manually. I never implemented it.

Side note: Anyone know why Task Manager's list of individual processes' memory usage don't come close to the whole system's memory usage. It especially falls short when system MEM usage is particularly high, so I have to guess what needs to be ended abruptly.


----------

